# Raccourci pour éteindre NAS Synology



## JuCos (7 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous !
Je souhaite profiter de la mise à jour vers Monterey pour expérimenter les capacités de Raccourcis sur macOS.

En fait j’aimerais créer un raccourci pour éteindre mon NAS Synology directement depuis le barre de menus
Voici l'action sélectionnée :





Le script pour y arriver est on ne peut plus simple:

```
sudo shutdown now
```
Ce après quoi le prompt demandera de saisir le mot de passe.
C'est à cette étape-là que je sèche - Raccourcis affiche la boite de dialogue suivante :




Connaitriez-vous la marche à suivre ?

Bonne soirée,
Julien


----------



## JuCos (7 Novembre 2021)

Précision importante :
mon NAS n’est accessible que depuis mon réseau local


----------



## zeltron54 (7 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas Monterey, donc pas Raccourci pour mac...

Mais la commande que tu veux exécuter , dans le terminal serait:

echo "mot de passe" | sudo shutdown now

Remplace mot de passe, par ton mot de passe de session administrateur, la commande devrait s'exécuter sans te demander ton mot de passe.


----------



## JuCos (7 Novembre 2021)

Ah bien vu, j’essaye ça dès demain !
Merci ☺️


----------



## zeltron54 (7 Novembre 2021)

J'ai recopié ta commande sans vérifier !
Il me semble qu'il doit y avoir un paramètre du style :
sudo shutdown -h now
ou
sudo shutdown -p now

La partie  (echo "mot de passe" | ) ne fait que transmettre ton mot de passe à la commande qui suit !

Regarde les options en tapant dans le terminal : man shutdown    
voilà un extrait

```
shutdown

Close down the system at a given time.
Shutdown provides an automated shutdown procedure for super-users to nicely notify users when the system is shutting down, saving them from system administrators, hackers, and gurus, who would otherwise not bother with such niceties.

Syntax
      shutdown [-] [-h [-u] | -r | -s | -k] [-o [-n]] time [warning-message ...]

Key
   -h      The system is halted at the specified time.

   -k      Kick everybody off.  The -k option does not actually halt the system, but leaves
           the system multi-user with logins disabled (for all but super-user).

   -n      If the -o is specified, prevent the file system cache from being flushed by pass-
           ing -n option to halt(8) or reboot(8).  This option should probably not be used.

   -o      If -h or -r is specified, shutdown will execute halt(8) or reboot(8) instead of
           sending a signal to launchd(8).

   -r      The system is rebooted at the specified time.

   -s      The system is put to sleep at the specified time.

   -u      The system is halted up until the point of removing system power, but waits
           before removing power for 5 minutes so that an external UPS (uninterruptible
           power supply) can forcibly remove power.  This simulates a dirty shutdown to per-
           mit a later automatic power on. macOS uses this mode automatically with supported
           UPSs in emergency shutdowns.

    time   Time is the time at which shutdown will bring the system down and
           may be the word now (indicating an immediate shutdown) or specify a
           future time in one of two formats: +number, or yymmddhhmm, where
           the year, month, and day may be defaulted to the current system
           values.  The first form brings the system down in number minutes
           and the second at the absolute time specified.

     warning-message
           Any other arguments comprise the warning message that is broadcast
           to users currently logged into the system.

     -     If `-' is supplied as an option, the warning message is read from
           the standard input.

At intervals, becoming more frequent as apocalypse approaches and starting at ten hours before shutdown, warning messages are displayed on the terminals of all users logged in.

At shutdown time a message is written in the system log, containing the time of shutdown, who initiated the shutdown and the reason. A terminate signal is then sent to launchd to bring the system down to single-user state (depending on above options).

A scheduled shutdown can be canceled by killing the shutdown process (a SIGTERM should suffice).

FILES
/etc/nologin tells login not to let anyone log in
/fastboot tells rc(8) not to run fsck when rebooting
/usr/libexec/upsshutdown - Run a command when the UPS shuts down.

Examples

Reboot the machine immediately:
$ sudo shutdown -r now

Send the machine to sleep in 30 minutes:
$ sudo shutdown -s +30

Shutdown the machine in 60 minutes:
$ sudo shutdown -h +60

Cancel any of the above:
$ sudo killall shutdown
```


----------



## daffyb (8 Novembre 2021)

option -p

```
echo "mot de passe" | sudo -p shutdown now
```
à essayer


----------



## JuCos (11 Novembre 2021)

Merci pour vos réponses !
Je reviens vers vous avec la solution :
la commande `echo "password" | sudo -S shutdown now` (où password doit être remplacé par le mot de passe de la session du NAS) m'a finalement permis de m'en sortir.

Si cela peut servir à quelqu'un à l'avenir, voici donc le raccourci utilisé pour éteindre mon NAS depuis la barre de menus de macOS (ou via un raccourci clavier dans le cas d'une action rapide).
Il vous faudra bien sûr activer le SSH sur votre NAS et éventuellement paramétrer un autre port (Panneau de configuration -> Terminal et SNMP -> Activer le service SSH) :




Je vous partage également mon raccourci pour allumer un NAS via une commande Wake On LAN :
Il faut au préalable installer Homebrew
Ensuite installer le script wakeonlan
Voici, pour finir le raccourci final (indiquer l'adresse MAC du NAS, à consulter dans l'interface de DSM -> Panneau de configuration -> Centre d'infos -> Réseau) :




❤️


----------



## maxou56 (11 Novembre 2021)

JuCos a dit:


> un raccourci pour éteindre mon NAS Synology


Bonjour,
C'est parce que tu te sers peu de ton NAS, quelques jours dans la semaine?
Si c'est plusieurs fois par jour, il vaut mieux laisser tourner H24 le NAS.


----------



## love_leeloo (11 Novembre 2021)

merci pour le raccourci,
moi j'utilise la fonction intégrée au NAS.
je l'utilise sur mon QNAP à la maison et sur le SYNOLOGY chez mes parents, je leur demande de s'éteindre tous les soirs à 23h et et de redémarrer à 8h tous les matins. avec un check complet 1 fois par semaine le lundi.

encore que mon QNAP étant fanless avec des SSD je ne l'entends pas. je devrais le laisser tourner H24.


----------



## JuCos (11 Novembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est parce que tu te sers peu de ton NAS, quelques jours dans la semaine?
> Si c'est plusieurs fois par jour, il vaut mieux laisser tourner H24 le NAS.


Je ne m’en sers que ponctuellement pour les sauvegardes Time Machine et lancer un film. Je dois l’allumer 2 fois par semaine en moyenne 



love_leeloo a dit:


> merci pour le raccourci,
> moi j'utilise la fonction intégrée au NAS.
> je l'utilise sur mon QNAP à la maison et sur le SYNOLOGY chez mes parents, je leur demande de s'éteindre tous les soirs à 23h et et de redémarrer à 8h tous les matins. avec un check complet 1 fois par semaine le lundi.
> 
> encore que mon QNAP étant fanless avec des SSD je ne l'entends pas. je devrais le laisser tourner H24.


Avec plaisir ☺️
Au début je ne l’éteignais jamais mais on entend pas mal les vibrations des disques durs (pas la ventilation par contre).
Et puis autant ne rien consommer si je ne m’en sers pas !


----------

